# Lựa chọn nệm phù hợp để có giấc ngủ ngon



## Chin Chin (13/3/19)

Bạn sẽ có một giấc ngủ êm ái và thoải mái nếu chọn được chiếc nệm có chất liệu phù hợp. Và hiện nay trên thị trường có khá nhiều chất liệu phổ biến dùng để làm nệm giường ngủ. Đó là: nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép, nệm hơi, nệm nước, nệm mút, nệm gel...Điều này khiến người tiêu dùng khá phân vân khi lựa chọn nệm. Vì thế mà bài viết này ad sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn ưu điểm và hạn chế của các loại nệm nhằm giúp mọi người dễ dàng lựa chọn nệm phù hợp để có giấc ngủ ngon nhé.






Lựa Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon
​*1. Nệm Cao Su*
Đây là loại nệm khá phổ biến tại thị trường Việt Nam. Hiện nay trên thị trường có các loại như cao su thiên nhiên, cao su nhân tạo và cao su tổng hợp, sản phẩm khá đa dạng cho người tiêu dùng dễ dàng lựa chọn.

Ưu điểm của nệm cao su là đàn hồi và dẻo dai nên giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, nâng đồng đều các vùng cơ thể từ phần đầu đến chân, không gây mệt mỏi, đau lưng, không khó chịu khi sử dụng, dù cho bạn nằm ở tư thế nào thì nệm cũng sẽ hỗ trợ bạn và nâng đỡ một cách tối ưu. Ngoài ra, khi bạn xoay trở trong khi ngủ thì sự rung chuyển cũng được giảm xuống nên không gây phiền cho người nằm bên cạnh.






Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên: Liên Á, Vạn Thành, TATANA, Kim Cương, Đồng Phú​
Tuy nhiên, nệm cao su thiên nhiên có giá thành tương đối cao hơn các loại nệm khác. Vì vậy, khi đi mua nệm cao su, bạn cần kiểm tra thật kỹ tên thương hiệu và mã số xem có trùng với phiếu bảo hành hay không. Thử nệm để chọn chiếc nệm có độ nâng đỡ phù hợp.

*2. Nệm Lò Xo:*
Đây là loại nệm được làm từ những cuộn lò xo bằng thép bọc trong nhiều lớp mút. Sau đó, nó được lót thêm 1 lớp chất liệu khác như cao su, bông ép, xơ dừa hoặc mút, có độ dày phù hợp. Do đó, chiếc nệm sẽ có độ đàn hồi cao, phẳng và  khá êm ái dễ chịu nhờ lớp đệm lót. Điều này rất tốt cho cột sống của bạn khi nằm. Vì vậy, những chiếc nệm lò xo là sự lựa chọn phổ biến  trong khách sạn và nó có giá thành rất phải chăng.






_Nệm Lò Xo TATANA được thiết kế trẻ trung, đẹp mắt_​
*3. Nệm Bông Ép:*
Là sản phẩm được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp, trải qua quy trình ép cách nhiệt theo công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến tạo nên một bề mặt nệm chắc chắn, có độ cứng  và đàn hồi cao. Nệm được thiết kế theo dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi cho bạn dễ dàng di chuyển và sử dụng, đặc biệt phù hợp với các gia đình có diện tích khiêm tốn vì bạn có thể gấp lại khi không sử dụng.

*



*
_Nệm Bông Ép TATANA gấp 3 tiện lợi, giá thành hợp lý_​
Tuy nhiên vì nệm bông ép là loại nệm cứng, nên khả năng hỗ trợ kém, có thể gây lên áp lực lên vai, hông và lưng trên và điều này có thể dẫn tới tình trạng khó ngủ, không ngon giấc và ê ẩm người sau khi ngủ dậy. Đây là sản phẩm phù hợp cho người già hoặc trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương hoặc những ai mắc phải bệnh đau lưng, đau dây thần kinh tọa.

*4. Nệm Mút:*
Nệm mút có độ cứng tương đương với nệm bông ép. Bởi vì, nệm mút có lớp mút được ép chặt, tạo độ chắc chắn và độ đàn hồi cho nệm. Do đó, loại nệm này sẽ tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho bạn khi ngủ và bạn dễ chuyển đổi tư thế mà không bị đau nhức khi thức dậy. Tuy nhiên. loại đệm này thường có tuổi thọ không cao và không có khả năng thông thoáng tốt bằng nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo, do đó nó cũng ít được sử dụng.






Nệm Mút Kim Cương Khuyến Mãi Đặc Biệt​
*5. Nệm Hơi: *
Đây là loại nệm được nhiều bạn chọn khi đi du lịch hay khi nhà bạn có khách đến chơi. Bởi vì nệm hơi vô cùng tiện lợi, bạn có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh được độ mềm như ý, dễ dàng di chuyển đến chỗ nào mà mình mong muốn và khi không dùng đến nữa bạn có thể gấp chúng gọn gàng lại rồi cất đi. Ngoài ra, nệm hơi có giá thành rất rẻ. Tuy nhiên, nệm hơi khá bí, không thoát khí được nên nó không thích hợp sử dụng trong  tiết trời oi bức của mùa hè và nó rất dễ phát ra tiếng động khi bạn trở mình. Hơn nữa, độ bền của đệm hơi không cao, dễ hư hỏng.






_Nệm Hơi tiện lợi, tuy nhiên dễ gây ra tiếng ồn trong lúc xoay trở người _​
*6. Nệm Gel:*
Nệm gel là loại nệm thường dành cho mùa hè. Bởi lẽ,  phía dưới của nó là một lớp đệm bông, phía trên là lớp gel tươi mát.  Vào mùa hè nếu bạn sử dụng loại nệm này thì nó sẽ giúp cơ thể của bạn sẽ không bị nóng, dễ chịu trong suốt cả giấc ngủ. Tuy nhiên, độ bền của nệm gel không cao.






_Nệm gel tiện dụng cho mùa hè nóng bức_​
Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn đễ dàng lựa chọn được chiếc nệm phù hợp để có giấc ngủ ngon !!

Thegioinem.com​


----------

